# Procedure after receiving PR for Minor



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

Dear All I have a Question-

My 3 Year old child has now received PR. What is the next step?

1) Do I need to apply for ID number for the child?
2) Do I need to apply Birth Certificate?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

papermania said:


> Dear All I have a Question-
> 
> My 3 Year old child has now received PR. What is the next step?
> 
> ...


1) Your child will be able to apply for their own ID number I believe. If your child received PR as a dependent they will also need to confirm their PR when turning 21.

2) They should have a birth certificate already, which they used to get a passport and apply for PR. Right?


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

papermania said:


> Dear All I have a Question-
> 
> My 3 Year old child has now received PR. What is the next step?
> 
> ...


when did u applied for ur child PR?


----------



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

papermania said:


> Dear All I have a Question-
> 
> My 3 Year old child has now received PR. What is the next step?
> 
> ...


If at some point intend to apply for Citizenship via Naturalization, I urge you to apply for an ID Number for your child, that way they will be able to link your child as your child on the DHA system and you will have one less step to worry about when applying for Naturalisation.


----------

